# 2016 Halloween Photos Please



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

1) A windy day in the backyard resulted in this hair-raising shot. 2) Shama as Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love!!!

I'm hoping the costumes I ordered come in time. I was late in deciding if i was going to do anything.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

She's adorable!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hahaha, there's no place like home.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Hey, a little bit of hairspray or stiffening gel and you won't need a costume. That's a frightening look! (but so cute too)


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Not scary, but cute. Haha


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*Happy Halloween...*

From Kodi, Pixel and Panda. (me too! )


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy Halloween from Molly too!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Karen and Diane those pics are great. Very, very clever Karen and Diane Molly is the cutest little thing I just want to cuddle her.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

All these pictures are just too cute!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Love the pictures. Molly is just precious. And Karen! What a hoot! That is priceless! How did you do that?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Love the pictures. Molly is just precious. And Karen! What a hoot! That is priceless! How did you do that?


I drive a stick, of course!  Actually, the "magic" of Photoshop! 

And here are my "boys" with their girl friends and the pups, ready to head off to a Halloween party the other night! ... The Queen of Hearts, Where's Waldo, and two pirates!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Went to a Havanese meetup in S Seattle on Saturday 10/29. Here are some of the cute pics of Emmie and her friends.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

And a couple of pups


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great photos, Jeanne! I love the one of the 3 dogs, nose to nose!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This came up in my Face Book feed this morning... I'd completely forgotten about it! Here's Kodi as Captain Jack Sparrow... sporting some of his first braids, about 5 years ago!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> Great photos, Jeanne! I love the one of the 3 dogs, nose to nose!


Benjamin, Emmie, and Cooper make a great trio of SUPERDOGS!!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> Happy Halloween from Molly too!


OMG! That is the cutest bumble bee I have ever seen!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

These are all so cute. I posted this one of Raffi in his birthday thread before I saw this.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Love the pirates, Kodi & Raffi!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Kodi & Raffi sure are cute pirates! 🎃


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

These are all so great! You guys are great photographers.


----------

